# American Idol "Rock Songs" 5/6/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think tonight is Rock and Roll Hall of Fame night.

David Cook - 1-866-IDOLS-01 and 05 - "Hungry Like the Wolf" by Duran Duran - *Song 1*: He's my favorite to win, I thought it was good but not his best for sure.. *Song 2*: "Baba O'Reilly" by the Who - I liked it but thought he could have picked a better choice of song.

Syesha Mercado - 1-866-IDOLS-02 and 06 - "Proud Mary" by Ike and Tina Turner - *Song 1*: Mmmm once again love the straight hair, so hot.. She is my 2nd favorite. Don't really like baby David or bong boy. Love the legs as far as the performance goes it was okay.. Not her best either but good enough.. *Song 2*: "A Change is Gonna Come" by Sam Cooke - I thought it was really good but Randy disagrees. Paula and Simon agree with me.

Jason Castro - 1-866-IDOLS-03 and 07 - "I Shot the Sherrif" by Bob Marley - *Song 1* Hmmm Bob Marley... the apple doesn't fall from the tree. Oh my good God! HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When Paula doesn't like it your in trouble.. Simon I agree 110%. Please eliminate this kid! Please parents take away your teen daughters phone privileges tonight! *Song 2*: "Mr. Tambourine Man" By Bob Dylan.... Uhhh did he flub the lyrics or is that just a Dylan thing? Still horrid just not as horrible as the last. Once again as a PSA parents please take away your teenage childrens phone priveleges for the next couple hours. Jason pack your bags!

David Archuleta - 1-866-IDOLS-04 and 08 - "Stand By Me" By Ben E. King - *Song 1*: Well it was leaps and bounds better than dreadlocks but I just think Cook is better and so is Syesha. *Song 2*: "Love Me Tender" by Elvis - I thought he did good at this one. I think he was probably the best of the night.

Order of good to bad.

1. Archuleta
2. Syesha
3. Cook
9,999,999. Pot guy.

If the world is just Castro goes home in a big way.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

They should have done this long ago. Stupid artist theme nights.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

David Cook had the ENTIRE FRIGGIN' hall of fame... and he picked Duran Duran, Hungry like the Wolf? *sigh*


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Did Syesha just flub the lyrics of Proud Mary? I could have sworn she sang, "...*and I was* worrying 'bout the way things might have been." Or am I hearing things?


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> David Cook had the ENTIRE FRIGGIN' hall of fame... and he picked Duran Duran, Hungry like the Wolf? *sigh*


I'm confused. I'm 99% sure that Duran Duran isn't in the R & R HOF....

Edit: Nevermind. Just rewound and realized they're picking from the list of 500 influential rock songs named by the HOF.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

That's JIngle Jangle, mop headed moron.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone have any issues with their sound? The vocals are at the right volume but it seems like the band volume is very low.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

i cant believe the comments here  not very insightful..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

grant33 said:


> I'm confused. I'm 99% sure that Duran Duran isn't in the R & R HOF....
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Just rewound and realized they're picking from the list of 500 influential rock songs named by the HOF.


Heh - I totally missed this as well. The whole promotion has been the hall of fame, not some list they put out. Lame. No wonder the song choices are worse than I'd expect.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

First round:

David Cook: meh. I agree with Randy, he said in his package that he'd take the song and modify it to make it his... then he did a very vanilla version of the song. It was just OK, nothing special.
Syesha: It was an "all frosting, very little cake" performance for me. There was lots of her having fun and performing on stage... but vocally, for me it was very uninteresting. Still, it was probably a bit better than David Cook, actually.
Jason Castro: Horrible. I wondered if he decided not to practice in the least or even learn the song, and he just kind of winged it. Bad.
David Archuleta: For all of you who kept telling Brooke to shut up, shut up, shut up... I want the same for David Archuleta. He just ANNOYS me to no end when he talks. That aside, he was clearly the best of round one... he did sing that song well.

Second Round: 

David Cook: Better song choice, much better, and better performed. I just wish he would've performed the song straight, and really rocked it out. The slow emo rock really didn't do it for me. Plus, if he had sung it straight, he might have had more time to get into more of the song.
Syesha: Did she just seriously compare her run on AI to the Civil Rights Movement? Seriously? In any case, I tuned out by the second verse, just wasn't particularly interesting to me.
Jason Castro: I was grudgingly somewhat with him until he just kicked into "ma-na-na-na-nah" during the first verse. Forget it - you phoned it in during the first performance, now you didn't bother learning this one? Leave. Now. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.
David Archuleta: He performed this like a church hymn, not a romantic ballad. Bleh.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Buh-bye, StonerBoy.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

who knew rock and roll night would favor DAVID A!!!! HOT HOT HOT!!!!! it'd be completely unacceptable if AI only releases 1 studio version!


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Castro was first song was awful, the second was better... but I'm an A&M alum and aggies are known for their maroon pride and that we stick together (they sent a mass email out to the study body and alumni).....(and they'll film a segment of him in College Station) so I will actually pick up the phone tonight and vote for him. Don't think it'll be enough.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

Cindy1230 said:


> Anyone have any issues with their sound? The vocals are at the right volume but it seems like the band volume is very low.


I'm glad someone else noticed this. I could barely hear the band throughout the entire night.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

If Castro is a recent sampling of Aggie Pride (choke).

Hook em horns!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cindy1230 said:


> Castro was first song was awful, the second was better... but I'm an A&M alum and aggies are known for their maroon pride and that we stick together (they sent a mass email out to the study body and alumni).....(and they'll film a segment of him in College Station) so I will actually pick up the phone tonight and vote for him. Don't think it'll be enough.


Wow. You are going to vote for someone who MANGLED both of his songs tonight, who hasn't been within eyesight of being good for many weeks, just because of where he went to school?

Sad. Doesn't say much for the student body at A&M.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Choosing to respectfully ignore the above comments.

I gave up on voting for Castro because the lines have been busy.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. You are going to vote for someone who MANGLED both of his songs tonight, who hasn't been within eyesight of being good for many weeks, just because of where he went to school?
> 
> Sad. Doesn't say much for the student body at A&M.


that's what loyal supporters do. don't generalize it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> and your point being? that's what loyal supporters do.


I support someone when they earn my support, not because they buy membership in some club by where they went to school. Jason Castro has not earned my support. In fact, had he earned my support at one point, he seemingly drove my support away by clearly deciding not to bother preparing at all for one of the most important rounds of the competition.

It's as mindless as the drivel that comes dribbling out of Paula's mouth on a weekly basis.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> that's what loyal supporters do. don't generalize it.


So loyalty = voting for them even if they suck.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubis said:


> Buh-bye, StonerBoy.


We'll see...

I actually expect him to survive one more week. Crazy kids.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> So loyalty = voting for them even if they suck.


Yup.

If my daughter/friend/neighbor was on the show I'd vote for them early and often, regardless of their performance.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> We'll see...
> 
> I actually expect him to survive one more week. Crazy kids.


I don't. I have been wrong before...but I don't think that Castro makes the semi-finals.

He's been trying to get sent home for weeks...he said in an interview that he's ready to go. So, you know, let's support him in his goals.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Yup.
> 
> If my daughter/friend/neighbor was on the show I'd vote for them early and often, regardless of their performance.


That's different then voting out of some displaced sense of loyalty because some guy you never met went to the same school you did.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> We'll see...
> 
> I actually expect him to survive one more week. Crazy kids.


It cannot be.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> That's different then voting out of some displaced sense of loyalty because some guy you never met went to the same school you did.


Fair enough.



Anubis said:


> It cannot be.


I just think he's got more loyal teeny-boppy girls voting for him than sensible voters for her.

He most definitely was the worst of the four and should leave.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Jason Castro, C-YA!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> So loyalty = voting for them even if they suck.


Welcome to American Idol. That's the way it's always been. It's rarely about who is the best singer, but more about who can make themselves the most popular. This is where you see cities/states/schools/religions/ethnic groups/etc. getting behind their candidate, regardless of how they performed, because having their candidate on the show longer is beneficial for the group.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Syesha - BOING!!


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

My comments on this week:
1. *David Cook* - Baba O'Reilly was better than Hungry Like the Wolf, but he turned in two very solid performances. I like what he did with The Who song, though he waited just a hair too long to bust out the power vocal.
2. *Syesha Mercado* - It was a diva performance from the only remaining diva on the show. I enjoyed both of her performances and she's finally looking comfortable on stage.
3. *Baby David* - He did a very nice job with Stand By Me. But I don't get the love for his Love Me Tender. It thought it was awful. I didn't buy the emotion of the song from him. He missed notes. His voice dropped out when he was trying to hit a dramatic note. Just bad.
4. *Stoner Boy* - Calling his I Shot the Sheriff bad karaoke is an insult to bad karaoke singers everywhere. It was terrible. And just when he was redeeming himself a bit with Mr. Tambourine Man, he forgets a chunk of the lyrics. I'm one of the ones who has harped on the need to "sing through" forgetting lyrics, but he forgot way too many lyrics and took way too long to get back into the song. Stoner Boy needs to go home NOW, and stop assaulting my ears.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, DialIdol actually made a real prediction this week. Shocking!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mop Head is horrible. Sucks that he is STILL there, outlasting even Brooke. Ugh....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Wow, DialIdol actually made a real prediction this week. Shocking!


I can only hope they are right.

P.S. OK were Rascal Flatts in the audience? or am I dreaming - how can they be live in the AI audience and live on DWTS 45 minutes later?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In a shocker, Syesha will be going home.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> In a shocker, Syesha will be going home.


i really hate to say it, but thats what i think too


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I can only hope they are right.
> 
> P.S. OK were Rascal Flatts in the audience? or am I dreaming - how can they be live in the AI audience and live on DWTS 45 minutes later?


Both shows are filmed at CBS Television City in Hollywood; AI broadcasts at 5:00 Pacific time, while DWTS broadcasts at 6:00. It'd be easy for them to be in the AI audience for a while, then walk (or more likely, get driven) across the backlot and be at DWTS in plenty of time.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

My wife said she was sorry that she preferred screaming Syesha over Jason. He was that bad... he started to redeem himself in the second song and when he blew the lyrics, I was already waving bye-bye to him on the screen. Simon told him to pack his bags like he didn't already know.

It would take a friggin' miracle to keep him on the show after this miserable performance and we really liked him earlier in the season. Man was that bad.

I really hated David A's songs tonight though. 17 year-old baby faces should not try and sing love songs. Especially that badly.

My fearless prediction will be Syesha vs David Cook in the finals.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Buh-bye, Jason...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I really liked Syesha, but don't call it a revolutionary performance. She completely copied how Tina Turner "performed" the song.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Jason Castro goes to Texas A&M, which is where I graduated from. I'm on an Aggie distribution list at work, and we were urged today to vote for him, because if he makes Top 3 they will be doing scenes next week at the school. 

I'm tempted to write back and say "Hey can we offer David Cook a scholarship, cause I'd really rather vote for him."

Jason has had his moments, but IMO they were all because of song choice (Hallelejuah for example).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If Castro causes Syesha go home I've lost all faith in the youth of America.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Demandred said:


> Jason Castro goes to Texas A&M, which is where I graduated from. I'm on an Aggie distribution list at work, and we were urged today to vote for him, because if he makes Top 3 they will be doing scenes next week at the school.
> 
> I'm tempted to write back and say "Hey can we offer David Cook a scholarship, cause I'd really rather vote for him."
> 
> Jason has had his moments, but IMO they were all because of song choice (Hallelejuah for example).


Man.. Even more reason for him to go!!!!

(they really let a guy with a mop like that roam that campus??  )


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I agree with Turtleboy although probably not for the same reason. 

Syesha is fake. If she goes home, that's why. By fake I mean extremely theatrical, which will serve her well when she goes into musical theater. But, when she sings the sensitive song, I can see her acting out a person who is singing a sensitive song.

On the other hand, Castro, who I agree sucked tonight, has heart and is touching somehow. So, he stays. I think Americans like heart.

But, they like talent AND heart more, which is why the two David's will be in the finals. 

I predicted that a long time ago, but I predicted Little David would win. After tonight, where he had two great performances and really, really surprised me (he made me like an Elvis song!) that's still a good bet but I'm not so sure it's in the bag now. Not even sure who I want to win, not that it matters, they will both do well.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I haven't been a David Cook fan at all and I strongly disliked his Baba O'Riley. I liked the slow part of Proud Mary, but when Syesha kicked into the fast part I didn't. I still prefer the original CCR version to the Tina Turner cover. Jason? Like many others I actually liked his Tambourine Man, but that was the worst case of botched lyrics this season. I liked little David's Stand By Me, but not Love Me Tender.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Man.. Even more reason for him to go!!!!
> 
> (they really let a guy with a mop like that roam that campus??  )


I know right!!! It really must have gone downhill since I was there.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cook's "Hungry Like the Wolf" sounded like he was singing a capella with the way the band's mix was. You couldn't hear them at all, and his vocal was grating. Also, he aspirates his Ds and his Ts, which make the "do do do do do do" stuff sound pretentious and contrived when it's not supposed to. I hated the neutered arrangement of Baba O'Reilly. Seemed like most of the song was missing, and the part he did was a hair too slow. Not terrible singing, but I didn't like the arrangement.

I thought Syesha was really good on Proud Mary. A little "shouty" as Simon would say. I liked the Sam Cooke performance, too, but I said the same thing as was posted above - she needs to stop comparing her journey on American Idol to the 60s civil rights movement. I hope she stays, because...

Jason Castro was just terrible. Not much to say. He probably sticks around, but I hope not. Simon told him to pack his bags, so he'll probably be around.

David Archuleta. I guess I'm going to have to get used to him singing every single song like he's singing a ballad by a third rate boy band. I thought both songs were awful tonight. He mangled them both beyond recognition. He just kinda sings whatever he wants, and I don't think he can stick to a melody or hold a note. And what was with throwing "Beautiful Girls" into "Stand By Me?"

If I had my pick, it'd be Cook and Syesha in the final. But it won't be.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

As usual, Syesha does a bit of shrieking when she sings, which is sort of annoying (not to mention a bit of pitch problems as well), but there's no way I can rank the wreckage which is Jason's performances higher than what Syesha did. Jason's 2nd song was better than the first, but I don't think the voters ought to forgive the amount of words he forgot.

There have been a lot of mistakes this season, like two false starts for Brooke, etc, and the voters have been pretty forgiving. Remember "We Can Work it Out", where David A totally and embarrassingly goofed up / forgot the lyrics? They forgave him on that too. I never agreed with this, and wouldn't have issued these forgivenesses, and I would likewise not forgive Jason's forgotten words on the 2nd song tonight, but that's just me.

David Cook is still my favorite, but I wasn't that jazzed by what he did tonight. But I think he has the most inate talent of anybody out there.

No matter who gets eliminated, as long as it's not David C, I'll be pretty happy with it.


----------



## BrewerBob (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree that something was wrong sound mixing tonight. I could not tell if the band was there at all for either of David Cook's songs tonight. If I was going to sing a song without backup, Duran Duran would be my last choice. I really felt bad for David as he had to sing "Do, do, do, do, do, do... with out a band at all'. The Who is all about the guitars and i did not hear them at all during _Baba OReilly_.

Please let Jason go home. I do not think he wants to come back at this point. He just want to have a smoke and go home.

BrewerBob


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Do we really know that Jason does drugs?

By the way, in David C's 2nd song (Teenage Wasteland), those audience members clapping to the beat really distracted me and took away from my enjoyment of the song. That song doesn't really have a beat, and the audience was trying to install one via clapping, and in my mind, adding a beat to that song = ruining the song. That audience needs to shut up and let him perform.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

aindik said:


> Cook's "Hungry Like the Wolf" sounded like he was singing a capella with the way the band's mix was. You couldn't hear them at all.......


+1. When he did HLTW and even more so when he did the Who, I turned to my wife and said "those guitars need to get turned up to 11".

BTW, did anyone else notice Bradley Bellick (aka Wade Williams) in the audience. They kept showing him when Jason was singing I Shot the Sheriff. I thought that was funny.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

If Castro stays now, I am done with this show.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't want to disrespect the word "suck" by trying to express how much StonerBoy sucked this week. He needs to be bannished from my TV screen! If he's not been partaking of a mighty rich blend (and I'm not talking coffee!), then I'm afraid he's got other problems. I'm sure people like him (he does seem like a likable guy) and I'm sure he's got legions of fans, but he does not belong on AI anymore - and hasn't for a few weeks in my mind.

That being said, I'm sure America in all it's wisdom will send Seyesha home tonight.

I'm not a R&R person by any stretch, but I thought going into this week that the show would at least get interesting. Boy was I wrong! I was actually doing sudoku puzzles thoughout the show just to keep from being thoroughly bored. I don't remember being at this point in the season before and caring so little about who would actually win. I've liked David Cook through this thing, but even his stuff last night did nothing for me at all.

David A continues to sing everything the same way, and when he's on stage and not singing there's something inside me that just wants to punch him in the face. Melinda Doolittle could do the "oh my God, you really like me?" thing and not annoy me too much. When Baby David continually does it, I would rather just hear Brooke talking back to the judges.

I like Syesha, and while I know what people say about the "shouty" thing, it isn't a nerve-stomping thing to me like it is to some people. I liked Carly, too, and still think she should still be in this thing.

Castro - go home, now. Have a nice life, but leave.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Syesha looked REALLY GOOD tonight, but she was channeling Brooke with the chatter and the tears. FF'ed through that part. Knock it off.

Cooke - just OK. Where was the band? Baby David - zzzzzzzzzz. I've heard that before, kid. From you. Every frigging week.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Syesha looked REALLY GOOD tonight, but she was channeling Brooke with the chatter and the tears. FF'ed through that part. Knock it off.


She didn't just volunteer to talk, unlike Brooke. She was content to stand there and quietly sob some tears but then Ryan and then the judges prodded her.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

aindik said:


> David Archuleta. I guess I'm going to have to get used to him singing every single song like he's singing a ballad by a third rate boy band. I thought both songs were awful tonight. He mangled them both beyond recognition. He just kinda sings whatever he wants, and I don't think he can stick to a melody or hold a note.





Mr. Soze said:


> Baby David - zzzzzzzzzz. I've heard that before, kid. From you. Every frigging week.


I feel the same way every single time I hear David A sing, yet almost 100% of the time the judges wet their pants a little in their eagerness to praise the pop pablum he's packaged up for them.


aindik said:


> And what was with throwing "Beautiful Girls" into "Stand By Me?"


Yeah, WTH was that about?

I'm curious to see if Jason can survive. Last week I felt he would outlast (wicked hot) Syesha due to his character's appeal, but after a truly horrendous night of singing it could finally be his night to go home. Please.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Not to show crap but I think I'm done with the show this year. Although I probably should have stopped watching several weeks ago. There's no one that really interests me. I'd like David C if he didn't think he was Bono after the second week he sang well.

I was happy we finally got a season where we weren't flooded with power singers (we had rock people, acoustic people, etc.) and then those people just screw up every week. I had huge hopes for Brooke and Jason in the beginning of the season, they could have been awesome and different from the typical crap that AI turns out, but instead they fall flat every week. 

And to top it all off they destroy the season with horrible theme week choices. What did the meeting for that look like? "Let's take every insult Simon recycles and turn it into a theme week!" I'm surprised we still haven't seen "Cruiseship Week" or "Singing in Your Bedroom Alone Week."

And to top it all off, the best of the best isn't that good.

Hopefully David A won't win, because I can't stand him, but the way it's been going the past season it looks like he could come out, flub a bunch of the words and still be the number one pick (Oh wait, that already happened.)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I just see, based on demographics and voting patterns of not only this year, but past years, Syesha going home.

The fact that she's the last female and the last African American helps her, but I don't think her obsessive robo-calling fanbase is there.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Forgetting everything else, Syesha's waterworks yesterday is singledhandedly enough for me not to want to vote for her.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok.... I found a good youtube video of Tina Turner doing Proud Mary. Just watch.....Syesha completely ripped off the hip swinging and the arm swaying thing that Tina has ALWAYS done with that song.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

stevieleej said:


> ......At least Syesha is trying to put on a show. She's been very enjoyable for the past 3 weeks. ......


Yeah.....she went the Kat McBoobies route.......


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The personalities of the final contestants this year far outweigh any talent they have. Arrogance + Dopey Puppet + Dazed and Confused + Dingy Blonde have destroyed this season. I liked Syesha until last night's meltdown. That was so friggin scripted... and her explanation as to why she lost it had me rolling my eyes for a half an hour.

So much for the best talent of all time as last night may have had one good performance... maybe.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hurry up, hells kitchen is gonna start!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought David C rendition of Baba O&#8217;Reilly was terrible - but my wife and rocker son thought I was crazy. 

That song has roots for me - my high school intramural team was called "teenage wasteland" 

To be honest I expected more (from all three) knowing it was rock and roll hall of fame night.

I sticking with my pick of Baby David as the next American Idol - although I wouldn't mind if Syesha were to win.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

This was so bad, we actually deleted the show with two songs to go, BLECH!!!

Where should I start? Let's talk about the sound mixing for tonight. Whoever is behind the sound console should be fired on the spot. We could not hear the band at all on most of the songs. Usually, it's the other way around, I guess they overcompensated. :down::down::down::down::down: 

David C - "Hungry like the wolf", REALLY? You get a choice of 500 R&R songs and you pick that one? Don't get me wrong, I like Duran Duran, but I always thought this was one of their lesser songs. "Baba O&#8217;Reilly", we liked, but barely.

Syesha - Whatever number 1

David A - Whatever number 2. We don't even listen to his songs anymore, they are all the same anyways. I hope he wins this show, so David C can do a rockin album. David A will spew out a whole CD of ballads, I'm sure and become the next Josh something.

Jason - Man, that was BAD. Like I said before, we deleted the show wayyyy before the end, but we still had to endure 10 seconds of "I shot the sheriff" before we could scramble to get the remote and press the FF button. 
Is there an Icon for I threw up a little bit in my mouth?

I cannot believe that this was the best these contestants could come up with. I really, really wish DialIdol is right.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Do we really know that Jason does drugs?


No.
Folks just seem to think so because he is a laid back space cadet with dreads. People are remarkably lacking and sheeplike when it comes to thinking up ways to make fun of others.

I think it is totally amusing to have a contestant who isn't the least bit interested in changing anything about himself just to please the judges. Jason is real- he's not up there trying to be something he is not or trying to suit a role. That he doesn't take the process seriously enough is the only criticism I could possible offer, but then the process is a joke anyway so the fact that he started out laughing and is finishing the same way is a huge plus in my view.

Personally I hope he makes it another week just so I can watch Randy and Simon spontaneously combust.

Aside from Jason's comedy gold I was disappointed in the entire evening. Syesha totaly did (or tried to do) a Tina impersonation, David Cook chose songs badly, and David A. is still heading straight for Disney.

Cook for the win- not that I think he needs it to succeed, but just because.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Baba O&#8217;Reilly just ROCKED! It would have been better if FOX HAD HAD THE SOUND CORRECT!!!!

Funny, it seemed like the sound was bad for some contestants and not others. 

I'm not a huge Jason fan, but he was obviously put through a lot of stress after being insulted so massively by the judges on his first song. Heck, even Ryan tried to get them to pump him up for song too. No wonder he flubbed a line.

I didn't see any arm waving tonight which was cool....

But Syesha??? Come ON! I am SO SICK AND TIRED of all the blubbering.... first Brooke.. now she's gone so you're gonna take up the crying BS? I wouldn't vote for her just for that reason.

Jason Cook Rocks!

Little Davids Elvis was very good too. :up:


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> I'm not a huge Jason fan, but he was obviously put through a lot of stress after being insulted so massively by the judges on his first song. Heck, even Ryan tried to get them to pump him up for song too. No wonder he flubbed a line.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Simon even threw in another insult during the judging of the next song (was it David A?). Something along the lines of "You could have whistled and it would have sounded good compared to the last song".

Were it not for the flubbed up line, I think Jason's next song would have been okay. I was just distracted the whole time, because I kept thinking about how glaringly bad his missed line was.



Philly Bill said:


> Jason Cook Rocks!


 Who's Jason Cook?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

aindik said:


> And what was with throwing "Beautiful Girls" into "Stand By Me?"


There is a Sean Kingston song out there that uses the backbeat of Stand By Me as a sample. The Chorus is "You're Way Too Beautiful Girl". I think it's called Suicidal?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Jason deserves to go but I would just love to see him stay to drive the 3 clowns crazy. When Randy tells him it was a total karaoke performance and 30 seconds later Simon tells him it wasn't similar at all to the original how in the hell is that suppose to help him or anyone? And of course Paula can't stand to say anything resembling criticism. The show is just a complete and absolute joke.

Randy is so in the tank for David A it is painful to watch him try and come up with a new way to appear sincere in his transparent praise of him. I was bored to tears with both of his performances. He never alters his vocals in the slightest. And he always goes for the mini-runs at the end of every verse.

David Cook would be smart to try and blow the whole competition so he is not forced to record a sappy, ballad-heavy AI debut album.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

stiffi said:


> There is a Sean Kingston song out there that uses the backbeat of Stand By Me as a sample. The Chorus is "You're Way Too Beautiful Girl". I think it's called Suicidal?


I know the song. I didn't know it had a Stand by Me sample in it. I still think it didn't fit.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

Overall I am finding this season to be a bit of a disappointment. Most of the singers this year were "camera ready" right from the start...other years it has been fun to watch someone go from drab to looking like a star (think Eliot Yamin, Jordin Sparks)

While I have to agree that Jason absolutely stunk last night I did find him more animated and engaged than I can recall him ever being. I think it's inexcusable that someone forgets the lyrics at this stage in the game.

David Cook - was disappointed in his choice of a Duran Duran song and thought he wasn't as great as he has been in other weeks.

David A - I give him credit for changing up almost every song he does. I wonder if it's him who does the creative work or is it the band that changes the arrangement??? I really liked his take on Love Me Tender. I think he will be the winner.

Syesha - She's not nearly as bad as Jason Castro. She will do well on Broadway but I think that Jason has a bigger fan base and Syesha will be the one to go home.

I'm really looking forward to "So You Think You Can Dance" which premiers the night after the Idol finale. Those kids are talented.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cindy1230 said:


> Anyone have any issues with their sound? The vocals are at the right volume but it seems like the band volume is very low.


This was the first night that I was thinking the same thing. The sound mix was awful.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

MickeS said:


> This was the first night that I was thinking the same thing. The sound mix was awful.


Yes...the band seemed way off in the distance and the vocals were too far upfront...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> Jason Castro was just terrible. Not much to say. He probably sticks around, but I hope not. Simon told him to pack his bags, so he'll probably be around.
> 
> David Archuleta. I guess I'm going to have to get used to him singing every single song like he's singing a ballad by a third rate boy band. I thought both songs were awful tonight. He mangled them both beyond recognition. He just kinda sings whatever he wants, and I don't think he can stick to a melody or hold a note. And what was with throwing "Beautiful Girls" into "Stand By Me?"
> 
> If I had my pick, it'd be Cook and Syesha in the final. But it won't be.


+1 million

Syesha was great tonight, even though the mimicking of Tina Turner was a little hokey. She still sang both songs great, and damn, she is smoking hot.

Cook was good, nothing out of the ordinary but he's a solid performer.

Like you, I was SO annoyed with David A's take on his songs, especially "Love Me Tender". That song has a beautiful melody, but I don't think he stuck to the melody ONCE. He was singing a completely different song, only using the same key. It was awful, IMO. I have no idea how he could be praised for that.

Castro was just unbelievably, embarrassingly bad. If he stays, I'll be bummed out.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

crazywater said:


> Yes...the band seemed way off in the distance and the vocals were too far upfront...


Which is the opposite of how it has been the rest of the season. The band, especially the background singers, have been way too loud.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've read that AI ratings are down dramatically this year. Still the #1 rated show, but in the (insert cliche: "all-important") 21-49 demographic, they are off something like 24%. They need to rethink the show; time to change the ground rules somehow.

When someone complains about "so&so" being voted off, someone else will say "It's not about singing, it's a popularity contest". This is what needs to be tweaked. They need to find a way to make it about singing, and who will sell records. Let's get real here--how many of us will buy *anything* baby Dave puts out? Yet week after week he's in the top 2-3.

In our office, about 1/3 of the people used to watch this show. Wed AM was always about who we liked, who was gonna get voted off, yada yada. Now it's down to maybe 20%. People openly wonder why some people stay alive week after week when they are clearly not AI winner material. We joke about the teeny girls who must txt like crazy keeping Jason alive. Well...let's change that producers. Or risk having this show continue to drop in the ratings.

YMMV.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

kh92463 said:


> David A - I give him credit for changing up almost every song he does. I wonder if it's him who does the creative work or is it the band that changes the arrangement???


In last week's Entertainment Weekly, there was a "behind the scenes" article from Neil Diamond week. It basically confirmed that David A's dad runs the show and makes all the decisions for him, including arrangements.

David A comes across as incredibly immature for 17 years old. The fact that he's pretty short probably contributes to this, but he seems so insecure and acts so much younger. I would seriously not guess he was a day over 13.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

MickeS said:


> In last week's Entertainment Weekly, there was a "behind the scenes" article from Neil Diamond week. It basically confirmed that David A's dad runs the show and makes all the decisions for him, including arrangements.
> 
> David A comes across as incredibly immature for 17 years old. The fact that he's pretty short probably contributes to this, but he seems so insecure and acts so much younger. I would seriously not guess he was a day over 13.


I don't think he's incredibly immature, he just giggles a lot.

BUT, I do not think he knows the emotion behind the singing yet. He sings everything the same. He said Stand By Me is a FUN song. He doesn't get it yet. He can't emote in his inflections. His songs sound exactly the same every time because of it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I've read that AI ratings are down dramatically this year. Still the #1 rated show, but in the (insert cliche: "all-important") 21-49 demographic, they are off something like 24%. They need to rethink the show; time to change the ground rules somehow.
> 
> When someone complains about "so&so" being voted off, someone else will say "It's not about singing, it's a popularity contest". This is what needs to be tweaked. They need to find a way to make it about singing, and who will sell records. Let's get real here--how many of us will buy *anything* baby Dave puts out? Yet week after week he's in the top 2-3.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll say this in every thread.

The results should be based on cumulative paid song downloads (proceeds to charity). Perhaps they can add in radio airplay or other things by which music is judged commercially in the short term.

Voting results in people choosing based on things they don't consider when they're spending money. Like, David A. seems nice and has white teeth.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

That was a disappointing episode. To me the only true "Rock" song was Baba O'Reily. The rest were either folk, pop, or ballad songs. And that arrangement of Baba totally ruined the song. I laughed so hard during that Castro "I Shot the Sheriff" performance, you can tell he just doesn't care anymore. Simon was right, Castro's performance was just like one of those goof 1st round audition performances.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> No.
> Folks just seem to think so because he is a laid back space cadet with dreads. People are remarkably lacking and sheeplike when it comes to thinking up ways to make fun of others.
> 
> I think it is totally amusing to have a contestant who isn't the least bit interested in changing anything about himself just to please the judges. Jason is real- he's not up there trying to be something he is not or trying to suit a role. That he doesn't take the process seriously enough is the only criticism I could possible offer, but then the process is a joke anyway so the fact that he started out laughing and is finishing the same way is a huge plus in my view.
> ...


My sentiments almost exactly. It doesn't bother me that Castro has decided to stop taking it seriouly, as he certianly realizes he can't win, so the best way to create a buzz about himself (pardon the choice of words) is to pull a Sanjaya.

I'm actually a little bit surprised at all of the Jason Castro hate. I agree that his singing wasn't very good, but I'll be damned if he wasn't the most consistently entertaining last night. That video clip where he said "I'll be doing Bob Marley, big surprise" (with an eye roll for emphasis) was priceless, and shows that he's happy to play up the stoner image, whether it's true or not. When Simon asked "What were you thinking?" and he proudly exclaimed "I was l thinking Bob Marley!" I almost fell off the couch laughing.

Although Syesha is certainly a better contestant at this point, I think she pales in comparisson to the Whitney wannabes from years past. I'd much rather be entertained by Castro's shenanigans for another week than watch her do two more servicable, but unspectacular, performances. That said, I don't vote and I suspect that those who find Castro as entertaining as I do probably don't vote either, so unless the VFTW crowd really comes through, he's a goner.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I mainly just don't want David C kicked off, but if I had my choice, I guess I kind of like the idea of Jason surviving another week, because I think it would make the show more entertaining. I would *love* to see the judges scramble to retrieve their lower jaws off the floorboards when they anounce Castro is not eliminated. The results show would be worth watching just to see that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NJChris said:


> BUT, I do not think he knows the emotion behind the singing yet. He sings everything the same. He said Stand By Me is a FUN song. He doesn't get it yet. He can't emote in his inflections. His songs sound exactly the same every time because of it.


Even more confusing to me was when he said that "Love me tender" was the first love song he sang... directly after singing "Stand by me". Huh?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Hey, Don Ho isn't around anymore, I can see Jason singing for the tourists at the Maui Hilton. Other than that,,, I don't think so.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> No.
> Folks just seem to think so because he is a laid back space cadet with dreads. People are remarkably lacking and sheeplike when it comes to thinking up ways to make fun of others.
> 
> I think it is totally amusing to have a contestant who isn't the least bit interested in changing anything about himself just to please the judges. Jason is real- he's not up there trying to be something he is not or trying to suit a role. That he doesn't take the process seriously enough is the only criticism I could possible offer, but then the process is a joke anyway so the fact that he started out laughing and is finishing the same way is a huge plus in my view.
> ...


Interesting take. I look at Castro as a complete and total poser.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I think Syesha's 2nd song choice may do her in. A less familiar Sam Cooke song that droned/screeched on. Quite a rocker indeed 

Speaking of which, I am just sick of David A. His face, his voice, the same songs (essentially) every week. Two more real rockers!!
Does anyone really see him as a pop artist on your local Z100 type station? I see him more in theater than pop music.

David C looked like he was going thru the motions in the first song but good job on the extremely abbreviated Baba O'Reily.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought Syesha was really good. Especially compared to Castro. I was actually moved to vote for the first time ever. I've watched every episode of every season, I just don't vote. I had to try to help prevent a travesty if Jason is kept around.

Sadly, I fear my 6 votes, won't outweigh the thousands of teenage girls voting hundreds of times each.

I think Syesha will go.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

stiffi said:


> I thought Syesha was really good. Especially compared to Castro.


My gastric expulsions sound good compared to Castro. I'm sure he's a nice kid, but he was awful.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jr461 said:


> Speaking of which, I am just sick of David A. His face, his voice, the same songs (essentially) every week. Two more real rockers!!
> Does anyone really see him as a pop artist on your local Z100 type station? I see him more in theater than pop music.


I'm sick of him too, and I actually liked him in the beginning. He just annoys me to no end now. That stupid facial expression he has during interviews (not sure if it's a constant smile or a facial tick), his stupid look during the judging... everything about him.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I'm sick of him too, and I actually liked him in the beginning. He just annoys me to no end now. That stupid facial expression he has during interviews (not sure if it's a constant smile or a facial tick), his stupid look during the judging... everything about him.


That smile is the look of somebody on too many drugs. I bet he's on all kinds of ADD drugs, that help his father control him.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

The way that crowd was yelling on and on, not letting Randy do his judging, it does sound like David A will not be eliminated today.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Castro just plain sucks. He's entirely out of his depth at this point. He has gotten by on his boyish looks and weird hairstyle. Seyesha has more talent in her little finger than he has in his whole body. And she's got a great rack too.

The very fact that someone like Castro has lasted this long speaks volumes for how screwed up the voters are and how many Aggies there are.

And speaking of Aggies (the biggest cult in Texas), if they are voting for him just because he is an Aggie, then they are proving everything that's ever been said about them in the past. They are indeed the biggest bunch of unethical yahoos in the state. And it's a really big state.

You guys who are Aggies and on the distribution list should respond with "We need to more carefully pick our battles". You owe it to society to vote this doofus off of the show. He *is not* representing A&M or the great state of Texas very well at all.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't been able to think about Aggies without snickering since I saw The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

stiffi said:


> There is a Sean Kingston song out there that uses the backbeat of Stand By Me as a sample. The Chorus is "You're Way Too Beautiful Girl". I think it's called Suicidal?


Thank you. I was coming in here to call them all old farts. 

Hungry Like the Wolf sucked. I liked Syesha's performances the best. But I totally get what y'all have been saying about her b*tch face. In the beginning when she was in the bottom tiers her frowny face looked like it could touch the floor. Now she's all smiles and happy.

Hated Baby David. I thought Paula was gonna call him out on the closing his eyes. It was so bad he looked like he slept through the songs. Instead, she told him he took in the advice of Neal Diamond.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MickeS said:


> It basically confirmed that David A's dad runs the show.


and how bald is he that we've never seen him NOT wearing a hat...?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> and how bald is he that we've never seen him NOT wearing a hat...?


He kind of looks like Larry Fein to me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cindy1230 said:


> Castro was first song was awful, the second was better... but I'm an A&M alum and aggies are known for their maroon pride and that we stick together (they sent a mass email out to the study body and alumni).....(and they'll film a segment of him in College Station) so I will actually pick up the phone tonight and vote for him. Don't think it'll be enough.


What?

How did he ever graduate college? And that epitomizes why everyone else in Texas hates Aggies. You are so collectively dumb.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

marksman said:


> What?
> 
> How did he ever graduate college?


Probably majored in basket & hair weaving.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

marksman said:


> What?
> 
> How did he ever graduate college? And that epitomizes why everyone else in Texas hates Aggies. You are so collectively dumb.


you read it. Proud to be [a] maroon.



:down:


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

"The talent on this season's AI is the best ever!!!" They drilled it into us in the beginning so much that I almost believed them.:down:

I'm going to go against the grain and say I'm not a fan of David Cook. I just don't get it. Let's say I get past his enormous dome, his voice is just not very powerful for a wannabe rocker. Last night really exposed how his voice is underpowered for his chosen genre plus it lacks the rocker edge. He might pass as a pop rocker but definitely nothing hard hitting.

Last night he totally mailed it in. His do-do's in "Hungry Like the Wolf" were horrible. They were more than just bad, they were Castro bad.

Another thing that bugs me about him are all the kudos he gets from the judges for his rock cover versions. I know he has often credited the artist for the arrangement he used but the judges treat him as if he came up with it. I know he's not the only contestant who does this but I think he gets too much credit for his Youtube surfing abilities.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

laststarfighter said:


> Another thing that bugs me about him are all the kudos he gets from the judges for his rock cover versions. I know he has often credited the artist for the arrangement he used but the judges treat him as if he came up with it. I know he's not the only contestant who does this but I think he gets too much credit for his Youtube surfing abilities.


 Why does that bug you about him? He credits the right people.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say there is a small chance baby David goes packing this week. Very small, but possible. Syesha would be my pick for most likely to go. Castro was certainly the worst of the week, but the way I see it...

Castro... Simon rallied his supporters by telling him to pack his bags. Just like saying it was a wonderful week is the kiss of death, telling him to pack his bags is a sure way to get the votes rolling in.

Cook... The rocker group is probably still reeling from Michael being sent home, and does not want to see Cook going after a good week. They will be voting the heck out of him.

Syesha... As the last woman on the show, combined with the cleavage revealing outfit, she will have desperate men voting for her on that alone. She has the smallest dedicated fan base of the four though, so I wouldn't anticipate the bad comment being a rally to save her.

And finally baby David... Yet another repetitive yawn week with the judges wanking all over him. The only saving grace would be that his fan base is the type with lots of time on their hands, so they are less likely to vote less because they perceive it was a good week and others will be voting more.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

laststarfighter said:


> I'm going to go against the grain and say I'm not a fan of David Cook. I just don't get it. Let's say I get past his enormous dome, his voice is just not very powerful for a wannabe rocker. Last night really exposed how his voice is underpowered for his chosen genre plus it lacks the rocker edge. He might pass as a pop rocker but definitely nothing hard hitting.


I'm in your club. I've been trying to see what everyone sees when they gush over Cook, but I don't. His voice has a VERY limited range, and it's quality is coarse sounding, unsupported, with no power at all behind it. He sounds like he has a nice set of vocal nodes forming - and he's still in his 20s, I see throat surgeries in his future... When he sang "Music of the Night" a few weeks ago I thought it would finally show everyone how weak of an actual singer he really is, but nobody seemed to see it. To me, he has the same sound, same moves, same expressions week after week. People complain about little David, but "rocker" David has the same weaknesses (monotonous) just with a rocker wannabe edge - and I guess that's why nobody calls him on it, rocker wannabes are pretty untouchable in these forums it seems!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Tiger said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say there is a small chance baby David goes packing this week.


You're not the first person I have seen post that. 
There really hasn't been a Shocking! Boot! yet this season and he just might be the one.
He's so one dimensional- even the folks that gushed over him the first couple of weeks have to be tired of it by now.



Tiger said:


> Cook... The rocker group is probably still reeling from Michael being sent home, and does not want to see Cook going after a good week. They will be voting the heck out of him.


That just goes to show you how starved for rock a lot of the audience really is.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Tiger said:


> Syesha... As the last woman on the show, combined with the cleavage revealing outfit, she will have desperate men voting for her on that alone.


I hope there are a lot of us^H^H them then!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Why would someone starved for rock watch AI?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Why would someone starved for rock watch AI?


Because Rock Star isn't on any more?
Where is there a rock competition of any sort on television?

I mean I get your point, so I guess my real answer is "so we can laugh at the lame pop singers and watch Pauler unravel."
Then you just sort of get caught up in someone who is closer to your own taste.

ETA:


susani8 said:


> I'm in your club. I've been trying to see what everyone sees when they gush over Cook, but I don't. His voice has a *VERY limited range*, and it's quality is coarse sounding, unsupported, with no power at all behind it.


Meant to throw this link in earlier- Idol Ranges lists:
Range of the Remaining Finalists
1) Syesha Mercado - 14 ½ steps
2) David Cook - 14 steps
3) David Archuleta and Jason Castro - 12 ½ steps


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> He's so one dimensional- even the folks that gushed over him the first couple of weeks have to be tired of it by now.


I'm one of those and yes I am.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Because Rock Star isn't on any more?
> Where is there a rock competition of any sort on television?
> 
> I mean I get your point, so I guess my real answer is "so we can laugh at the lame pop singers and watch Pauler unravel."
> Then you just sort of get caught up in someone who is closer to your own taste.


For a good majority of its seasons, AI has been a pop music show appealing to pop music buyers, ages 12 to 55. I guess the downward spiral of pop has forced it to expand.

Might as well throw in a rapper.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Tiger said:


> Castro... Simon rallied his supporters by telling him to pack his bags. Just like saying it was a wonderful week is the kiss of death, telling him to pack his bags is a sure way to get the votes rolling in.


I could be dead wrong because my memory isn't always what it used to be, but didn't Carly get voted out the week that Simon said SHE was in trouble? I can only hope people kept his numbers out of their speed dialers!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I could be dead wrong because my memory isn't always what it used to be, but didn't Carly get voted out the week that Simon said SHE was in trouble? I can only hope people kept his numbers out of their speed dialers!


She got voted out the week Simon said she was great. (She went and grabbed as "Simon Loves Me (this week)" t-shirt). He said right after that that his priase was the "kiss of death," and he was right.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Because Rock Star isn't on any more?
> Where is there a rock competition of any sort on television?


Rock the Cradle on MTV. Kids of famous people. Dee Sniders kid rocks.

Frank


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

Cindy1230 said:


> Anyone have any issues with their sound? The vocals are at the right volume but it seems like the band volume is very low.


I had this as well, but only on the HD channel. I switched to the SD channel and the sound was fine. Thanks for posting! I thought it was something on my end!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

aindik said:


> She got voted out the week Simon said she was great. (She went and grabbed as "Simon Loves Me (this week)" t-shirt). He said right after that that his priase was the "kiss of death," and he was right.


LOL!!! That's right - told you my memory sucked 1/10th as bad as Jason Castro sings!


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

aindik said:


> Cook's "Hungry Like the Wolf" sounded like he was singing a capella with the way the band's mix was.


Actually, the audio mix last night was awful, but the mix has been awful EVERY week



> David Archuleta. I guess I'm going to have to get used to him singing every single song like he's singing a ballad by a third rate boy band. I thought both songs were awful tonight. He mangled them both beyond recognition. _*He just kinda sings whatever he wants, and I don't think he can stick to a melody or hold a note.*_


Actually, that would be David Cook. Which leads me to:



> If I had my pick, it'd be Cook and Syesha in the final. But it won't be.


It would be great if Cook could actually TRY to sing ONE song ON key this season. That "I'm-Eddie-Vedder-and-I-Can't-Ever-Quite-Find-the-Note" thing has already been done. The 1990's called -- Eddie Vedder wants his voice back!


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

Jesda said:


> Why would someone starved for rock watch AI?


I used to say that, and I still somewhat agree. However, after about three or four seasons of ridiculing my wife for watching it, I actually started watching it and enjoying SOME (key word: SOME) of the performers. I still think it's a little silly at times, and I think the fan-voting will kill this show if they don't find some way to weight the fan input (teeny-boppers text-messaging millions of votes because, like, DUH .. they've got ALL DAY to text message for the cutest yet least talented singer..).

But if you watch it for what it is .. a talent contest with a few (key word: FEW) very talented singers and otherwise mindless entertainment, then you might enjoy it. Will they ever find a Bob Dylan or Roger Daltrey ? Of course not. But I think the music industry is big enough for the one- or two-hit wonders like most of these people will probably be (Carrie Underwood is an exception) AND the truly talented career, icon, artists.

Music is entertainment. If it entertains you for an hour .. fine. If it entertains you for a lifetime .. even better.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Who's Jason Cook?


David Cooks brother.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> David Cooks brother.


Andrew's name is Jason?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Mercboobies! Looks like Syesha is following Kat's footsteps. They finally have a stylist who's working with them. I thought her outfit in the first song was appropriate for it, and it showed her great gams. The second outfit was perfect for a slow song and now she's starting to show a little more boobage. She's learning.


----------

